# cohutta wma dec hunt



## Mountainbuck (Nov 22, 2011)

When will they open the gates to some of the roads up there for scouting??


----------



## deadend (Nov 22, 2011)

What roads?  I'm not aware of any off the top of my head that you can drive down in season that you can't already.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 22, 2011)

There is 1 that i know of and I think I was told they open them at the same time they go and put out the sign in sheets.


----------



## deadend (Nov 22, 2011)

Etoncathunter said:


> There is 1 that i know of and I think I was told they open them at the same time they go and put out the sign in sheets.



Where is that road at?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 22, 2011)

off west cowpen near murray's lake. I was gonna scout the area about a month ago and was locked up. Spoke to DNR Jones and he said it is only opened for the hunts. I THINK he said same day that they start sign ups but can't be 100% sure. I also think they may open the lower gate to either tibbs or milma creek atv trails off old ccc camp, but not sure if that is for ATV only or 4x4 too. At least I know it was open during the last hunt and is usually locked. May have been open for other reasons I dunno. I have neither atv or 4x4 so didn't really worry about it.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 23, 2011)

So, speaking of this hunt, who all is going to be there? I got my dates confused on my leave request at work so I'll miss the 1st day, but should make the rest.


----------



## deadend (Nov 23, 2011)

Be there the whole week.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be there Friday- Sunday


----------



## Timber1 (Nov 25, 2011)

They usually open them up the day before the hunt. 17A, also known as Pleasant Gap is the one near Murrays Lake. Lackey Knob over off Mill Creek Rd. Jigger Creek off Old 2. There is one more that will be open but that is where I hunt and you don't need to know where it is.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 25, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> They usually open them up the day before the hunt. 17A, also known as Pleasant Gap is the one near Murrays Lake. Lackey Knob over off Mill Creek Rd. Jigger Creek off Old 2. *There is one more that will be open but that is where I hunt and you don't need to know where it is.*



LoL that is why I didn't mention the rd name. None of them effect me, but didn't want to step on anyone's toes.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll be hunt'n the first 3 days of the hunt.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 27, 2011)

i hope i get to hunt my spot this year without 5 guys walking in on me at 8 o clock!


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Nov 27, 2011)

I will be there every morning..work 2nd shift so want get to hunt weds..thur..or fri evenings.....has anybody heard if there is any rutting action going on yet?Havent had a chance to do any scouting yet


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be there thur, fri, sat, and maybe sunday. Had planned on wen as well but messed up my leave request and asked for thur and fri off in stead of wen/thur. I was already off friday the way my shifts rotate, but didn't notice till too late to change. At least it's more than the last hunt. I only got 1 day that hunt and got drowned. Did leave with a nice pig though.

As for the rut I haven't heard/seen anything. I hunt the NF just south of the WMA and haven't really noticed any thing much going on.


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 28, 2011)

I  have never hunted this WMA before but am planning on heading up that way Saturday to try and get onto a hog or two. Good luck to everyone who is in the woods.


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Nov 29, 2011)

Seen a big ole bear crossing the road while on the way back from signing in last night...he came from those fields on the left side on cc camp rd going back up towards cycle trail


----------



## 93yj242 (Dec 4, 2011)

so what was the outcome?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 4, 2011)

no luck here. just saw 1 yote, but he ran off before I could shoot. I did hear a lot of shooting around 9am on friday.


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Dec 4, 2011)

I shot a little 4 pointer on thursday and seen 2 does but thats about it


----------



## Mosin (Dec 5, 2011)

Saw a Spike Friday morning.


----------



## deadend (Dec 5, 2011)

Literally saw no evidence a deer had ever been in any area I scouted and hunted this past week.  Last year these areas were fairly productive for sign.  Hunted some private land nearby and saw quite a few does, no bucks, but did find some decent rutting sign.  Scouted some different areas a week and a half ago to find a whole bunch of old bear sign and little to no deer sign.  Gotta reevaluate my focus for the December hunt next year and as much as I love that place it may not get it.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 5, 2011)

I did find a good looking spot while scouting some Thursday afternoon. A group of 3-4 oaks dropped so many acorns on the ground you couldn't step with out crunching a dozen at a time. There were a few bear tracks and several clawed trees, but only 1 set of deer tracks. Unfortunately when I got there the next morning someone was sitting under the trees. 

I do have a question though. This is the 1st year I've really got to hunt since I was a kid and the 1st time I've hunted WMA's. I know there is a thread in this section about rude hunters and edict for hunting public land on how close to another hunter is ok to set up. This spot was on top of a E/W ridge line towards the western end of it. When the other guy flashed his light at me I backed back out to the truck witch was at the road about 200yds to the east. It was by then getting close to day light and I didn't want to have to drive off to another spot so I went down a draw/hollar to the north of my truck about another 200yds or so and got on the end of a ridge line near some thick pines. All told I'd guess as the crow flys I was 400 or so yds from where is guy was at, but with the whole ridge he was on, a draw, and the point of the ridge I was on between us. Was this far enough away to be decent or was I too close? Of course at the time I thought I was good, but later that morning I heard a horn beeping and whistling yelling coming from where I parked. I was worried someone my be having a problem so I go up and went far enough around the ridge to see my truck. Apparently it was this guy's ride cause I saw him walking out to a truck pulled in behind mine. I was looking at him threw my binoculars out or curiosity and the guy was looking off in my direction with the most gawd awful go to heck looks I've seen. So were my actions reasonable or was I unintentionally being one of "those hunters" that everyone hates?


----------



## deadend (Dec 5, 2011)

I think you were 100% fine with what you did.  Can't please everybody especially on public land.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I thought but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Mosin (Dec 7, 2011)

Dis anybody see the totals for the December hunt?  When I left on Friday it was something like 134 hunters with 4 deer and 1 hog killed.


----------

